# CSL Club Rankings, Week 3



## Daniel Miller (Sep 26, 2016)

Here is what we have for Week 3 in CSL.  Remember, the purpose of these statistics is to compare the competitiveness of CSL Clubs - not individual teams.  The CSL record-page for all 102 CSL teams with 10 teams or more (as of this morning) are checked for the Clubs' seasonal record.  CSL awards 3 points for a win, 1 point for a tie, and no points for a loss.  All of a club's points are divided by its games played, resulting in a single number between 0.00 and 3.00.  The higher the better. 

WINNERS:  For the third consecutive week, COACHELLA YSA has taken the top spot with a remarkable and consistent 2.30 ppg average.  It was followed by Team USA, South Valley SC, Apple Valley SC, and Santa Ana FC.  Congratulations to these high-performing clubs.

LOSERS:  For the third consecutive week, HOLLYWOOD FC has taken the lowest spot in the table, with an 0.58 ppg average.  The next four clubs, from lowest to highest, are Burbank United, Autobahn, Foothill Storm and Xplosion. 

           CLUB ...               RECORD...  PTS. ... GAMES ...  POINTS-PER-GAME
1.   Coachella YSA….. 41-9-6….. 129….. 56….. 2.30
2.  Team USA….. 38-12-7….. 121….. 57…..    2.12
3.  South Valley SC….. 42-18-5….. 131….. 65….. 2.02
4.  Apple Valley SC….. 56-26-8….. 176….. 90….. 1.96
5.  Santa Ana FC….. 22-9-6….. 72….. 37….. 1.95
6.  Central Coast Condors….. 29-13-6….. 93….. 48….. 1.94
7.  Newbury Park SC….. 35-18-6….. 111….. 59….. 1.88
8.  Spartans FC….. 80-44-13….. 253….. 137….. 1.85
9.  Celtic…. 97-55-12….. 303….. 164….. 1.85
10.  UIFC….. 68-39-9….. 213….. 116….. 1.84
11.  Total Futbol Academy….. 98-51-23….. 317….. 172….. 1.84
12.  FC Deportivo….. 62-30-20….. 206….. 112….. 1.84
13.  LA Misionarios….. 28-18-0….. 84….. 46….. 1.83
14.  Simi Valley Premier….. 24-14-4….. 76….. 42….. 1.81
15.  Eagles….. 68-39-13….. 217….. 120….. 1.80
16.  Juggle the World…. 22-13-4….. 70….. 39….. 1.79
17.  Futbol Foundation of SC….. 30-18-6….. 96….. 54….. 1.78
18.  Boca Jrs…… 48-27-13….. 157….. 88….. 1.78
19.  La Mirada FC….. 28-17-5….. 89….. 50….. 1.78
20.  Bakersfield Legacy….. 20-13-2….. 62….. 35….. 1.77
21.  P2Ks….. 26-16-5….. 83….. 47….. 1.77
22.  Oxnard United….. 24-13-9….. 81….. 46….. 1.76
23.  L.A. Galaxy Bakersfield….. 50-29-17….. 167….. 96….. 1.74
24.  Oxnard PAL….. 33-23-2….. 101….. 58….. 1.74
25.  Riverside MGFM….. 56-38-12….. 180….. 106….. 1.70
26.  Anaheim FC….. 52-32-7….. 153….. 91….. 1.68
27.  Antelope Valley FC….. 28-19-5….. 89….. 53….. 1.68
28.  Desert United….. 28-17-13….. 97….. 58….. 1.67
29.  La Esperanza….. 32-25-6….. 102….. 61….. 1.67
30.  L.A. Galaxy San Diego….. 36-24-18….. 126 ….. 78….. 1.62
31.  FRAM….. 109-86-22….. 349….. 217….. 1.61
32.  Anahuak Academy….. 21-15-9….. 72….. 45….. 1.60
33.  Empire SC….. 38-29-11….. 125….. 78….. 1.60
34.  West Coast Elite….. 17-15-0….. 51 ….. 32….. 1.59
35.  Central California Aztecs….. 42-31-17….. 143….. 90….. 1.59
36.  United Premier FC….. 25-23-7….. 82….. 52….. 1.58
37.  Claremont Stars….. 25-21-4….. 79….. 50….. 1.58
38.  Roadrunners United….. 21-18-3….. 66….. 42….. 1.57
39.  Palm Desert SC….. 40-34-7….. 127….. 81….. 1.57
40.  California Elite….. 30-25-8….. 98….. 63….. 1.56
41.  NHB….. 43-34-16….. 145….. 93….. 1.56
42.  Newcastle United….. 27-25-1….. 82….. 53….. 1.55
43.  Culver City FC….. 21-18-5….. 68….. 44….. 1.55
44.  Wolves FC….. 25-22-6….. 81….. 53….. 1.53
45.  Southwestern YSC….. 27-22-11….. 92….. 60….. 1.53
46.  Canyon FC….. 24-22-4 ….. 76 ….. 50….. 1.52
47.  Santa Monica United….. 67-58-21….. 222 ….. 146 ….. 1.52
48.  Santos Laguna SC….. 19-17-5 ….. 62 ….. 41….. 1.51
49.  Downtown SC….. 32-28-10….. 106….. 70….. 1.51
50.  San Luis Obispo SC….. 28-24-11….. 95….. 63….. 1.51
51.  MSA FC….. 29-27-7….. 94….. 63….. 1.49
52.  IUSC….. 48-44-14….. 158….. 106….. 1.49
53.  Oxnard Wave….. 43-42-11 140 96 1.46
54.  Fullerton Rangers….. 55-54-13….. 178….. 122….. 1.46
55.  Coastal Valley SC….. 75-69-33….. 258….. 177….. 1.46
56.  AYSO Challenge….. 164-158-52….. 544 ….. 374….. 1.45
57.  Albion SC….. 37-37-11….. 122….. 85….. 1.44
58.  IE Surf….. 120-119-36 ….. 396….. 275….. 1.44
59.  Santa Barbara SC….. 56-53-24….. 192….. 133….. 1.44
60.  CPL-California Premier….. 39-40-10….. 127….. 89….. 1.43
61.  Albion SC OC….. 35-36-10….. 115….. 81….. 1.42
62.  AC Brea….. 60-63-12 ….. 192….. 135….. 1.42
63.  Ventura Co. Fusion….. 28-28-13….. 97….. 69….. 1.41
64.  Crown City United….. 55-59-12….. 177….. 126….. 1.40
65.  La Academia….. 29-32-5….. 92 ….. 66….. 1.39
66.  Riverside FC….. 35-39-7 ….. 112….. 81….. 1.38
67.  Wolfpack SC….. 20-22-8….. 68….. 50 ….. 1.36
68.  Rialto Fire….. 31-36-5 ….. 98….. 72….. 1.36
69.  HG Eagles….. 22-24-9….. 75 ….. 55….. 1.36
70.  Milan Academy….. 65-75-12….. 207….. 154….. 1.34
71.  Greater Long Beach SC….. 22-26-9….. 75….. 57….. 1.32
72.   River Valley Rovers….. 29-35-8….. 95….. 72….. 1.32
73.  Simi Valley SC (Eclipse)….. 54-66-16….. 178….. 136….. 1.31
74.  Pacific Soccer Club….. 50-61-14….. 164….. 125….. 1.31
75.  OC Premier….. 55-68-11 ….. 176….. 134….. 1.31
76.  Southwest SC….. 21-25-9….. 72….. 55….. 1.31
77.  Westminster SA….. 11-30-0 ….. 53….. 41 ….. 1.29
78.  FC Long Beach….. 32-41-10….. 106….. 83….. 1.28
79.  BYSC Corona….. 55-69-22….. 187 ….. 146….. 1.28
80.  High Desert Premier….. 31-40-11 ….. 104….. 82 ….. 1.27
81.  Oceanside Breakers….. 21-28-5 ….. 68….. 54 ….. 1.26
82.  FC Golden State….. 91-119-30….. 303 ….. 240….. 1.26
83.  Orcutt United SL….. 25-35-5 ….. 80….. 65….. 1.23
84.  Ventura FC 35-48-13….. 118 ….. 96….. 1.23
85.  Corinthians….. 47-64-17….. 158 ….. 128 ….. 1.23
86.  North Valley SC….. 19-27-4….. 61….. 50….. 1.22
87.  Colton America SC…. 22-31-7 ….. 73….. 60….. 1.22
88.  YASC Spartans….. 41-57-18….. 141….. 116….. 1.22
89.  Valley United….. 34-47-13….. 115….. 94….. 1.22
90.  Necaxa USA….. 22-32-6 ….. 72 ….. 60….. 1.2
91.  Bacelona California….. 22-32-8….. 74….. 62….. 1.19
92.  FC Golden State OC….. 21-31-12 ….. 75….. 63….. 1.19
93.  L.A. Galaxy CVU….. 84-123-39….. 291 ….. 246….. 1.18
94.  L.A. Premier….. 69-104-18….. 225 ….. 191 ….. 1.18
95.  Hemet Juventus….. 15-25-6….. 51….. 46….. 1.11
96.  FC Man United….. 17-30-6….. 57 ….. 53 ….. 1.08
97.  South Bay United Acad….. 15-31-11….. 56 ….. 57 ….. 0.98
98.  Xplosion….. 18-38-8….. 62 ….. 64 ….. 0.97
99.  Foothill Storm SC….. 14-34-2….. 44….. 50….. 0.88
100.  Autobahn….. 13-35-7 ….. 46….. 55….. 0.84
101.  Burbank United….. 10-27-5….. 35….. 42….. 0.83
102.  Hollywood FC….. 11-54-9….. 42….. 74….. 0.58


----------



## Jeffrey Tucker (Oct 25, 2016)

Have you by chance updated through current standings?


----------



## Daniel Miller (Oct 25, 2016)

This week I am working on something a little different.  I am ranking clubs with 5 or more silver elite, gold and/or premier teams, combined.  I will probably finish tomorrow.  As far as ranking all clubs, as in this thread, I probably won't do that again until the end of the season, when I will be putting together several different lists.   For sure there will be club overall, boys overall, girls overall, and probably a combined bronze-silver and a combined silver elite-gold-premier.

After that, we can all draw our own conclusions.


----------



## RedHawk (Oct 25, 2016)

Pretty disappointed I don't see Mamba FC on the list


----------



## Jeffrey Tucker (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for responding and I look forward to seeing it


----------



## pewpew (Oct 25, 2016)

Daniel Miller said:


> This week I am working on something a little different.  I am ranking clubs with 5 or more silver elite, gold and/or premier teams, combined.  I will probably finish tomorrow.  As far as ranking all clubs, as in this thread, I probably won't do that again until the end of the season, when I will be putting together several different lists.   For sure there will be club overall, boys overall, girls overall, and probably a combined bronze-silver and a combined silver elite-gold-premier.
> 
> After that, we can all draw our own conclusions.


Which really means you haven't finished sharpening your axe for HFC right?



RedHawk said:


> Pretty disappointed I don't see Mamba FC on the list


You wouldn't be if your club was the target of the OP's vendetta.



Jeffrey Tucker said:


> Thanks for responding and I look forward to seeing it


Don't look forward to it. For those of you I quoted..do a bit of research and you will see what many of us already know. "Daniel Miller" has some serious issues with Hollywood FC and as such has taken to posting this BS "Weekly Ratings" in an effort to slam that club.

Here's an update on his weekly ratings.
Week 1: Everyone probably thought this was going to be useful info. But if you look back further the OP had a different thread that directly went after HFC.
Week 2: Daniel Miller was called out on his BS
Week 3: Everyone saw these threads for what they really were, and NOBODY posted in this thread. (Until tonight)
Week 4: Daniel Miller was called out on his BS..again.
Week 5: M.I.A.
Week 6: We're back at it again. I was hoping this would end. But then again, even the Mods CLOSED the thread. That's saying something.
Week 7: I'm hoping we can have a repeat of the original Week 3 and NOBODY gives this guy anymore attention. I'm just as guilty for coming back in here. However, I couldn't sit idly by and watch this guy go on with this crap. Dad always taught me to look out for the little guy and to stand up against bullies. And that's exactly what Daniel Miller is..a bully. HFC=the little guy. GO AWAY TROLL!!!
I'm hoping this is my last post regarding anything Daniel Miller/HFC. Only time will tell....


----------



## Daniel Miller (Oct 26, 2016)

No, pewpew, you're wrong.  HFC won't be mentioned in this week's list because it doesn't have enough silver elite, gold and/or premier teams to be included.  In the same way that Mamba did not have enough teams to be included in the other list.  Right now, the only person who is talking about HFC is you.  Every time you and the other HFC posters (many of whom are your other aliases) pile onto the thread, you just bring more attention to HFC.  You are the one giving the most life to the rankings.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Oct 26, 2016)

Daniel Miller said:


> No, pewpew, you're wrong.  HFC won't be mentioned in this week's list because it doesn't have enough silver elite, gold and/or premier teams to be included.  In the same way that Mamba did not have enough teams to be included in the other list.


^^^See what he did there?  Ok DM, here is your chance to state your claim. What is your point of  these "CSL Club Rankings"? Why are you only focused on CSL, if your point is to generate in depth discussions, why aren't you doing this for SCDSL as well?  

A BIG THUMBS UP to the smaller clubs out there provide opportunities for the kids to learn and play the game!!!


----------



## Daniel Miller (Oct 26, 2016)

Kicker4Life said:


> ^^^See what he did there?  Ok DM, here is your chance to state your claim. What is your point of  these "CSL Club Rankings"? Why are you only focused on CSL, if your point is to generate in depth discussions, why aren't you doing this for SCDSL as well?
> 
> A BIG THUMBS UP to the smaller clubs out there provide opportunities for the kids to learn and play the game!!!


1.  As stated many times earlier, I want to see which clubs are most competitive, top to bottom.  My belief is that the most competitive clubs are the ones that most "develop" players.  Every club says it develops players.  I want to see who talks the talk and who walks the walk.  I am also interested in finding patterns.  Are the best clubs operating on a centralized model, or decentralized?  Are clubs using the "franchise" mode of operation doing better than those that don't?  Big, small or in between, in terms of competitiveness, is there an optimal size for clubs?  Things like that.  Those are the types of discussions I would like to generate.  

2.  I am only focused on CSL because only CSL makes it possible.  CSL has pages which list every club's team in a table, along with that team's win-loss-tie record.  Here is link to an example:
https://coastsoccer.us/web/coastsoccer/clubs?CLUB=593

3.  SCDSL does not have a convenient way of sussing out this information.  You have to go team-by-team, not club-by-club, and the standings of younger teams are not listed at all.  Otherwise, I would probably do SCDSL as well.  

4.  I, too, appreciate smaller clubs.  One size does not fit all.  In the final analysis, most players should choose a team based on who the *coach* is, not on what the club's name is.  Many small clubs have great coaches.  Many larger clubs do, too.  

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Sped (Oct 26, 2016)

How hard have you looked?  SDDA/Presidio have club result tables.  In fact, you can just click on the "team tables" icon and magically you'll be taken to...club tables:  http://2016sdda.affinitysoccer.com/Tour/public/info/club_summary.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=fdc2302c-28e6-461a-a579-7c037d59f385&saddatag=sdda

SCDSL also has a little icon that takes you to....club results:  http://www.scdslsoccer.com/standings/index_E.html?1477513391  (see the little icon that says "club standings"?  Click it!)


----------



## Daniel Miller (Oct 26, 2016)

Sped said:


> How hard have you looked?  SDDA/Presidio have club result tables.  In fact, you can just click on the "team tables" icon and magically you'll be taken to...club tables:  http://2016sdda.affinitysoccer.com/Tour/public/info/club_summary.asp?sessionguid=&tournamentguid=fdc2302c-28e6-461a-a579-7c037d59f385&saddatag=sdda
> 
> SCDSL also has a little icon that takes you to....club results:  http://www.scdslsoccer.com/standings/index_E.html?1477513391  (see the little icon that says "club standings"?  Click it!)


I didn't know that about SCDSL.  I'll look into it.


----------

